# Can all R35 users please check their front disks for cracks



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have just discovered some cracks in my front disks of my car, it has covered only 7000 miles with mostly Fast Road Use and 1 day at Millbrook doing driver training.

The brakes were bedded in properly as recommended.

Middlehurst have been fantastic as usual and are going to speak to Nissan to see what they can do to resolve the issue.

The cracks are affecting about 75% of the drilled holes in the front disks on both sides, some are fairly small hairline cracks, others are developing into wider longer cracks spreading out towards the edge of the disk itself.

I would really appreciate if all owners could take a look at their disks and see if they have similar issues.

I am not suggesting for a second that this is going to be a wide spread problem but if several cars are affected then it may add weight to our discussions with Nissan.

I am away just now home at the weekend, i will post a picture on my return.

Please check your front disks and if you find any cracks let me know, post pictures if you can and we can pull together information on the affected cars.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

most of them crack. some after 2k miles some after 7k. but all owners i know in Czech they have cracked the rotors... soo..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

typical problem....mine now have 4cm long cracks and will be replaced with AP´s tomorrow....after just 3000km they had 1cm long cracks,then after 5000km´s they had 2cm long cracks,now at 9000km they are nearly complete broken......think they are build from recycled chinese steel......

I have seen a few "Nav" GTR´s,them discs look better and appear to look a bit different then the ones without satnav...maybe they changed the discs allready...

PS: The HPC where i did a service at 6000km,made a few pics of my discs,i was thinking,nice,i didn´t say anything and they are writing a warranty question to Nissan,he even takes some pictures.....i was wrong,he made pictures as he didn´t want me to drive around like that as its too risky,i should buy new discs and pads.......after just 6000km(2000 of them running in) :chuckle:

I told him to :GrowUp:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

same issue on JDM and US cars year ago, drilled holes are a bad idea...

R


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I wonder how Nissan got through so many Nurburg runs without cracking their rotors, they must have noticed...
My BNR32 had cracked drilled OEM rotors as well, I will never use drilled rotors again, slitted all the way.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

All drilled rotors crack, thats why most GT3s that get tracked are on Alcon, AP or Performance Friction slotted discs.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My Megane R26 has the same problem - Renault have replaced the discs twice FOC so far!

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Interestingly, a couple of the German owners on last week's Ring trip said that they had new OEM rotors provided by Nissan Germany after the originals cracked under normal useage, i.e. on the autobahn, not on the track!

The dealers stopped short of saying that they were replaced under warranty, but something like a "query".

They also noticed that the new discs looked different from the old ones, possibly with countersunk holes to delay the onset of cracks.

I'm used to drilled discs cracking and therefore didn't think twice about replacing them with AP slotteds, but if there are better (and free) replacement OEMs being offered, I wouldn't say no...


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm on 4k miles and after reading this post I am a little concerned! If rotors are failing so early surely thats a design fault? As for Nissan when will they act when someone slams into the rear of a stationary car ?? This kind of failure could be ??????????????

Steve


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Porsche use drilled rotors on the 911 as do audi on the R8 and they dont crack or rather mine were ok.

Kp


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

kpkpkp said:


> Porsche use drilled rotors on the 911 as do audi on the R8 and they dont crack or rather mine were ok.
> 
> Kp


If you drive the cars hard especially on track they crack. Drilled discs crack on every Porsche. Even carbon ceramics fail if you push them hard. I had three pairs of PCCB (Porsche Carbon Ceramic Brakes) fail on my GT2.

If you drive a car really hard discs are consumable, just like pads and tyres are.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

The holes in Porsche discs are cast, not drilled.

Philip


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Philip said:


> The holes in Porsche discs are cast, not drilled.
> 
> Philip


Indeed, as are most with holes in, it's just people refer to them generally as drilled. The point is that it's the holes that are the problem.


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

*Defective Brake Pads.*

My R35 (Australian delivered) was found to have cracked pads (all 4) after 8400kms and 1 light track day. This was found during the pre-track service before the 2nd trackday. Nissan would not replace them under warranty. Had to frikkin fork out $5000 to replace pads. Post-track day service found the new replaced pads to be CRACKED too! Disc rotors were OK. Spoke to Nissan, but they blindly refused to honour any warranty claim. Very bad PR. Will speak to my lawyers now. This is absolutely disgraceful of a company that advertises a super sportscar made to be driven on the road and track, but when used as prescribed.......DOES NOT APPEAR TO BE UP TO STANDARD. Yes, I believe this must be a design defect! The brake pads were cracked between the compound and the backing plate. All 4 sides! This is not "wear and tear". The compound is separating from the backing plate. There is another guy in Sydney with the same problem too. Any of you guys in UK experience this?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

maxzugkraft said:


> My R35 (Australian delivered) was found to have cracked pads (all 4) after 8400kms and 1 light track day. This was found during the pre-track service before the 2nd trackday. Nissan would not replace them under warranty. Had to frikkin fork out $5000 to replace pads. Post-track day service found the new replaced pads to be CRACKED too! Disc rotors were OK. Spoke to Nissan, but they blindly refused to honour any warranty claim. Very bad PR. Will speak to my lawyers now. This is absolutely disgraceful of a company that advertises a super sportscar made to be driven on the road and track, but when used as prescribed.......DOES NOT APPEAR TO BE UP TO STANDARD. Yes, I believe this must be a design defect! The brake pads were cracked between the compound and the backing plate. All 4 sides! This is not "wear and tear". The compound is separating from the backing plate. There is another guy in Sydney with the same problem too. Any of you guys in UK experience this?


^Mine are the same.......


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*Discs still good at 5500 miles*

Hi Scotty - like you - fast road driving and the day at Millbrook and 5500 miles (car 5 months old) and all discs are clear.

I agree with the general view, a car marketed as a super car should not have a structural failure due to general road driving in such short mileage, unless of course all they want is the money from customers having to replace worn parts all the time. Looking back at the marketing - Nissan majored on the fact that these were bespoke brakes designed by Brembo for this car - and surely if they discs failed on their test mules they would have changed the design or the supplier (i.e. AP Racing).

I will watch with interest how Nissan react to what appears to be a number of cars with this problem. I hope it works out.

GD


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Guy said:


> If you drive the cars hard especially on track they crack. Drilled discs crack on every Porsche. Even carbon ceramics fail if you push them hard. I had three pairs of PCCB (Porsche Carbon Ceramic Brakes) fail on my GT2.
> 
> If you drive a car really hard discs are consumable, just like pads and tyres are.


Guy,

That is really strange.

I tracked my 997 TT upwards of 40 times, both with the original brakes and PCCB and never had a problem.

The track was Knockhill which is an absolute knightmare of a track for brake abuse and they never had any signs of cracks.

I also had a Big Brake set up on my dedicated track car (AP 355mm fronts with 6 pots) and it has done upwards of 500 laps again with no issue (Grooved not drilled though)

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## rweerasi (Apr 24, 2008)

Not sure is others noticed... but they were not running standard discs at the race academy. I tried to find out what discs were being used but could not get any info out of my instructor. 

they were slotted with yellow pads (pagids perhaps)

Anyone got anymore info on this? They were taking quite a bit of abuse :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

rweerasi said:


> Not sure is others noticed... but they were not running standard discs at the race academy. I tried to find out what discs were being used but could not get any info out of my instructor.
> 
> they were slotted with yellow pads (pagids perhaps)
> 
> Anyone got anymore info on this? They were taking quite a bit of abuse :chuckle:


AP discs (like I'm running now) and probably EBC Yellowstuff pads. See my brake pad discussion in the wheels section.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> AP discs (like I'm running now) and probably EBC Yellowstuff pads. See my brake pad discussion in the wheels section.


Spot on David on both counts.

I called in a wee favour and checked with 1 of the instructors.

We already knew it was the EBC pads from the other thread, must admit i never noticed the different disks.

David you have PM

Regards

Scotty


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

ScottyB said:


> Guy,
> 
> That is really strange.
> 
> ...


I cannot comment on your car, but I know many dozen people with GT2/3s who track them (996 and 997) and almost all of them are now running aftermarket discs.

I first replaced my PCCBs with GT3 Cup Discs that had been cryogenically treated and they cracked between the holes within a dozen trackdays. The PF and AP grooved discs do still start to get small cracks, but they take much much longer to get them and they don't have the risk of joining across the holes.

I also noticed that the Acadamy cars were running slotted discs. There's a good reason why!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Guy do you think that is just down to the PCCB ones on the GT2 and GT3 as mine we fine and as my 911 got thrashed to the point the mechanics used to ask if it was modified when it went in for a service as it was "the fast 911 they had driven". I never had an issue with the brakes and they practically caught fire on their first day out.

Kp


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

No, most of the people who have replaced the discs were on steels. I've been on trackdays where all 70 cars are 911s, so trust me I know what I'm talking about! The discs with holes need replacing far earlier than slotted discs. 

Porsche even have official documents that detail when the discs should be replaced due to cracking, which is basically when the holes are joined by cracks, particularly if the cracks radiate to the outside edge.

Personally I've used PCCB, Porsche Cup, AP, PF and Alcon on a variety of track porsches. I would only buy AP, PF and Alcon slotted/grooved discs again.

There are also plenty of Porsche and GTR owners who do not drive their car hard though so will not have problems. Read threads on here and some people talk about not getting a GTR over 110c on the Nurburgring, mine was at 129c before one lap.


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

My answer:



















I replaced my stock brake system with the Alcon Super Brake kit;
I had spider cracks all over my 4 discs; If you use the car what it was ment for .. you end up with an unsatisfied feeling about brakes.
Brembo is good, however it will hold 4 rounds at SPa -Francorchamps, then they start to lose power.

I was freaky about cracks; every week when cleaning the car I took the efforts for blowing the holes with a compressor, so that brakedust could not lead into crakcs... waste of time;

First I was thinking for a more 'democratic solution' as the AP disc / rotors are; however, when I noticed the thiking noice due to the absense of the second brakepad holding plate (Nissan did this to have better cooling for the brakecaliper) I decided not to go for any compromise.
I want the best parts for my car and after this weekend - an intense trackday weekend fyi- I can state verry clearly

the Aclon Superbrake Kit for R35 is simply ASTONISHING! 
I pushed them really really ..hard .. no hard is not the right word .. rocksolid ? (sorry my english is not that good)
Every passenger (I was like a ring taxi driver but on a clubcircuit) was amazed by the power, they could compare it to the other GT-R with stock brakes. 

My advise; Get ASAP upgraded rotors, better the complete system upgrade as the calipers are not heat and stress resistent as other aftermarket systems.

grts

nas


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

no cracks on my 4000 miler; no track time yet.

2 sessions before year end, so i'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## Spoilermixer (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, one of my very first posts after two years of daily reading only. Really hope to meet you guys in person very soon :wavey:

I've been at the Nordschleife 10 days ago and I was definitely expecting spider cracks all over but so far surprisingly my disks are still perfect.
Non nav car July 09 delivered, 3000 miles on the clock, 10 laps at around 8 min, 25 sec Bridge to Gantry and brake applied at no more than 75% travel. Outside temperature was no more than 5 degrees and btw tranny oil temp 105 max on track. It reached 111 degrees on the long queue to get out of the track. But I guess I've been lucky cause it was freezing cold.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a lurker, welcome Spoilermixer

The thing with cracks is not so much pure abuse but how many cycles the disks go thro

I have the clicking issue with mine but only very small cracks after 13K the pads where shot before, with cracks thro them

heat cycles from cold to hot is one likely cuase ie going from cold to hot quickly or the reverse. Of course heavy abuse and local overheating will add to this.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Checked mine last nite and they look ok.

4k miles, May car, lots of very spirited driving, only track its been on was bruntingthorpe airfield, 5 lap stints, but some heavy braking from 155mph+ on the back straight.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Where's Steve? 

What he and Nas3damus are conveniently omitting to mention is that the Alcon kit is £8k!

Buys a lot of AP slotted discs and pads...


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

2k and mine are ok no cracks but i have had no track time and drive sensibly  i do have a big score mark around the disc tho on the front drives side disc like somthing got stick on the pad for a while :chairshot . i do hope thats not to much of an issue. thanx for the safety advice.

Squeaking getting much better now by the way.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah David and we know best!!!! Just under £10k actually LOL

As Nas3damus correctly says the Alocns are just astonishing! 

As you know and I said before I went though 3 different manufacturers brake upgrades on my R33 over 10 years and if you added the cost of those up it would be over the £10k !!! Hence, I decided to go straight to the top with the R35 as I know I will have this car for at least another ten years and possibly still keep A BEUT too!!!

Don’t forget all you "crack heads" (cracked discs) I have these for sale 

Nissan : Nissan GTR R-35 BIG Brembo Brake Kit For Sale


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

After reading this forum I decided to inspect discs and seem to be suffering from the same issues with the front discs cracking. The car hasnt been near a track and although I've done slightly higher mileage than average in the past 6 months, it has all been road use. 

I've recently just turned over 12k miles so the car is currently in for it's 12k service and I asked the dealer to scope out the cracks and they have taken pictures, documented the issue and sent Nissan GB all data logs etc. 

Well . . 4 hours later it looks like Nissan will not honour my warranty stating that brakes are a consumable part and need replacing just like tyres etc. The dealer says that the pads are also cracked on the off side so they defo need replacing but says I need to pay to replace the front discs too or I'll just ruin the pads again.

I'm going to kick up a fuss as what's to say this wont happen again in a few months time? I could have driven the car much harder than I have done and everything was run in as per the dealer instructions. I understand that brake discs/pads are a consumable part but after 6 months & 12k miles? Is this normal for a performance car? The dealer says that the pads must have gotten extremely hot as they are "redder" in colour than normal. I don't want to have to worry about my brakes cracking when they are replaced and if they are suffering this badly through road use I dread to think what will happen when I hit the ring next year or similar.

Am told that Nissan GB may pick up part of the costs but not going to hold my breath. This will be a busy thread when everyone else is hitting the 12k+ mark.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Don’t forget all you "crack heads" (cracked discs) I have these for sale
> 
> Nissan : Nissan GTR R-35 BIG Brembo Brake Kit For Sale


" some of the worlds best ever bakes " does it include some of your famous home made fairy cakes then Steve?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R35Bren said:


> After reading this forum I decided to inspect discs and seem to be suffering from the same issues with the front discs cracking. The car hasnt been near a track and although I've done slightly higher mileage than average in the past 6 months, it has all been road use.
> 
> I've recently just turned over 12k miles so the car is currently in for it's 12k service and I asked the dealer to scope out the cracks and they have taken pictures, documented the issue and sent Nissan GB all data logs etc.
> 
> ...


I have replace my disc´s and pads short time ago,as the fronts had 5cm long cracks.....i will send one of them front discs direct to the German Customer Service Manager.....as a "sign in" express package.....:clap:

He can then use it as a weight to do some training n the evening......or whatever he wants,i dont need them s+i+ disc´s anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

R35Bren said:


> After reading this forum I decided to inspect discs and seem to be suffering from the same issues with the front discs cracking. The car hasnt been near a track and although I've done slightly higher mileage than average in the past 6 months, it has all been road use.
> 
> I've recently just turned over 12k miles so the car is currently in for it's 12k service and I asked the dealer to scope out the cracks and they have taken pictures, documented the issue and sent Nissan GB all data logs etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly right.
You should talk to your lawyer. I've done that & we'll see what Nissan Australia will do about this misrepresentation & deception that this purchase is a "super car for daily use" and "a high performance track car".
Crap - when the brake pads are sh*t after 8400KMs.

Don't see any problems with my previous S4 or friends' M3 or RS4 after multiple track days!

Disappointing!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

maxzugkraft said:


> Exactly right.
> You should talk to your lawyer. I've done that & we'll see what Nissan Australia will do about this misrepresentation & deception that this purchase is a "super car for daily use" and *"a high performance track car".*
> Crap - when the brake pads are sh*t after 8400KMs.
> 
> ...


Where does Nissan say that?
Not saying there's nothing wrong with the GT-R's brakes, but I very much doubt stock S4 or M3 brakes would hold out any better!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Still waiting to hear back from my Nissan case manager but after speaking to Ian at Litchfield Imports I think I'd be happier with Alcon slotted discs on there anyway. More bite, longer life and they work out cheaper than the stock parts. Glad I can keep the same calipers as they look great. Looking at the Litchfield website I see they have a monster Alcon upgrade, 6 pots all round and 400mm discs up front! Do I really need 2 kidneys?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Having owned an E46 M3 for almost 2 years I can tell you its nemesis is its brakes, cannot even handle fast road work in Scotland. 

Now my CaymanS on Knockhill (heavy on brakes) never missed a beat, saying that is was a scottish summer every time I was out (raining)

Alcon normal slotted for me I think when the cracks appear.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

R35Bren said:


> Still waiting to hear back from my Nissan case manager but after speaking to Ian at Litchfield Imports I think I'd be happier with Alcon slotted discs on there anyway. More bite, longer life and they work out cheaper than the stock parts. Glad I can keep the same calipers as they look great. Looking at the Litchfield website I see they have a monster Alcon upgrade, 6 pots all round and 400mm discs up front! Do I really need 2 kidneys?


Hi.

With that sort of mileage and no track use i really cant see how Nissan can expect the discs not to hold out! I reckon this is one to push hard on. Nissan must be on dodgy ground.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

This is all very interesting to me. I only just took delivery of my car last weekend. On collection Nissan presented a set of disclaimers and notices and this includes a comment about brake disks being a consumable part after wear and tear. They are obviously well aware of this issue and are protecting themselves from a future financial liability.

That said I have “worn out” plenty of disk sets in my time. It’s really down to what is an acceptable life and what is acceptable use. As a stab in the dark perhaps 10,000 miles is acceptable life (reduced by track and heavy use to say 5,000). The ECU data log could confirm definitions for heavy use.

One other thought; I used to work in Aerospace and our metallurgists where always interested in thermal shocks. Does anybody/everybody warm their breaks? Cracks are coursed by expansion and contraction caused by heat, so warming them up gently is important I would have thought.

I am interested to find out if they have changed the disks in recent cars. I am sure that will come out in the discussions. 

£10k fitted for a break upgrade is too rich for many unless they are racing, I would think, however if you’re keeping the car and you will get through two sets of stock units it’s a serious option.

Anyway... my peneth work...



Jon


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Godders said:


> ... £10k fitted for a break upgrade is too rich for many unless they are racing, I would think, however if you’re keeping the car and you will get through two sets of stock units it’s a serious option.
> 
> Jon



It's £10k for the Alcon monster option but to replace the stock front discs and pads with the standard Acon ones works out approx £500 cheaper after VAT and fitting. More bite and more resistant to cracking for less money. :thumbsup:

Unfortunately I have just heard back from the case manager and have been informed me that Nissan wont be helping me out. She leaned quite heavily on "what I have been told by head office" and "I'm only an adviser" and it is only possible to take this further by writing to head office. :blahblah: Conveniently, there are no customer facing technical advisers so only contact is written word. I will write but doubt there's any point. Some of what she had been told conflicted with the mechanic at the dealers opinion on how they have perceived the car to have been driven for the past 5 months. She too confirmed that she would be less than happy if she'd just spent a shed load of money on a new car which has discs that are more consumable than tyres and pads.

I too would be interested to see if the cars coming off the production line now have different discs or disc design. The adviser speculated that this could be due to a supplier change. Hmm.

I'm worried that this will happen again if I buy stock discs and pads so I think I'll get back in contact with Litchfield and see what they can do me for as I want confidence that I can continue my road driving without worry.

Good thread anyway, I'll be keeping an eye for any movement on this and will let you know what the response is from technical at head office.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Nissan are so cagey. Fantastic car but these issues need to be addressed properly and customers shouldn't be treated like mushrooms.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R35Bren

Please see, and go tell Nissan to **** themselves 

Nissan : Nissan GTR R-35 BIG Brembo Brake Kit For Sale

May offer a discount to a GTROC member!

Steve


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Interestingly, a couple of the German owners on last week's Ring trip said that they had new OEM rotors provided by Nissan Germany after the originals cracked under normal useage, i.e. on the autobahn, not on the track!
> 
> The dealers stopped short of saying that they were replaced under warranty, but something like a "query".
> 
> ...


You may wish to check out this article, it also indicates that Brembo offer slotted discs. Brake Upgrades
I read with interest another thread with regard Thermal Shock and this is a very plausible explanation. I am involved with metals, and temperatures likely through hard braking can work harden especially around the drilled hole areas as this is most vulnerable.
With clearly heat dissipation issues, a solution may be to switch to a combined slotted and drilled disc perhaps slightly thicker and larger diameter than current, or perhaps a softer pad choice that would also absorb and dissipate some of the heat. 
Again reading other posts, some complain about poor braking performance and squeal. Both indicate the discs are possibly too cold. 
You seem ti be well connected and it would be interesting to ascertain the fitment for the North American Market, as in theory this would show the greatest extremes.

Keep up your good quality posts!! thanks Gordon


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> R35Bren
> 
> Please see, and go tell Nissan to **** themselves
> 
> ...


Cheers for the offer but I reckon there's a good chance it'll happen to be again if I whack on some more drilled discs so am booked into Litchfield's this week to get the Alcon upgrade. New tyres this week too, so should be happier by the end of the weekend. Surprised the Dunlops lasted 13k, never got that much out of a set of tyres so even more surprised it was on this beast! Nevertheless . . cant afford to replace discs at the same rate as tyres. Expensive week.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Brake discs issue*

May be considered news-worthy for TV: Top Gear/Fith Gear; journals, Autocar etc. And the national press might also be interested. A fit for use issue, together with a sound brake comparison with cars considered to be in the same performance class, ie; how long are Porsche & Ferrari discs expected to last in normal use, what's their average life expectancy? A little research needed, but might prove useful to the argument. An issue like this needs a lot of people with a very strong case to make a large company like Nissan change their position in a reasonable time. Perhaps the GTROC forum could use it's unique position to empower and unite owners on an international level. Done properly any CEO. would have no choice but to do the right thing.

PS. I'm getting mine next year, black edition in gunmetallic.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Geoff

You may be interested ?

Nissan : Nissan GTR R-35 BIG Brembo Brake Kit For Sale

Make me an offer

Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Bren

Tell Iain I sent you ! LOL He did mine GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Geoff
> 
> You may be interested ?
> 
> ...


Steve, do you ever read before you post? Geoff hasn't even got his car yet! :chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Steve, do you ever read before you post? Geoff hasn't even got his car yet! :chairshot



Oh David, C'mon.................. I was being very tounge in cheek - He can have a spare set for when his crack ! LOL


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*C'mn feel the noise*



Steve said:


> Oh David, C'mon.................. I was being very tounge in cheek - He can have a spare set for when his crack ! LOL[
> 
> Hey I heard that! LOL
> 
> PS. It's raining buckets at the N-Ring today.:runaway:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hi Bren
> 
> Tell Iain I sent you ! LOL He did mine GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!


Did you get a choice of pads & can you remember what the options were? I'm guessing it's best to go for Alcon disc+pad setup?


----------



## JeremyBlackwell (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. We are Alcon's exclusive North American importer for the GT-R, and the Super Kit is indeed the best of the best. Many people find it hard to believe that they could be so much better than the stock Brembos, but they really are. Truly world class!

For anyone on a budget, we offer a nice 'Street Brake Package' which contains AP Racing J-hook rotors (front and rear), CarboTech Bobcat 1521 brake pads (front and rear, less dust and noise than factory pads with better performance,) Stainless Steel braided brake lines, and 2x bottles of Motul RBF600 brake fluid for $2790 USD. You can also add a second set of Carbotech XP12 pads for the track and just swap the track and street pads at will since they are of similar compound and allow you to run both pads on one rotor.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Jeremy,

That is the exact package i am looking at, AP J's braided and decent pads.

Sadly though i am able to get disks for a really keen price per corner which makes your price look very expensive, how much flexibility do you have in your top line figure?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

pretty poor if the disks are getting knackered already. - i got a set of 8 pot k-sports disk/calipers for my P1 scooby and they're amazing - am sure theyd make a set up for the GTR


----------



## JeremyBlackwell (Mar 23, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> That is the exact package i am looking at, AP J's braided and decent pads.
> 
> ...


Hello Scotty, as far as I know we currently have the best price available on this package. Please send me a PM about this so we do not clutter this thread, and I'll see what we can do for you. Thank you sir!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nissan UK have investigated this issue and have asked me to pass on the following Official Statement.

"Once again, we do not discuss customer specific instances, however, we are able to confirm that our technical teams have only been consulted about cracked brake discs on one occasion and that was for a GT-R with over 12,000 miles. These were investigated immediately, and found that both discs and pads had been subjected to temperatures of over 800 degrees C, thus past the design standards. If people are claiming issues with their braking systems, we would appreciate their feedback to the Nissan Customer Services team who will investigate any claims on their behalf."

Guy


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Guy,

Sadly not an ounce of truth in that i am afraid.

I know for a fact Middlehurst have discussed my brakes with Nissan AND i specifically discussed it with a member of staff who is dealing with another warranty issue for me at Nissan GB (Won't name him on the board but rest assured he will be getting a call tomorrow)

My car has no where near 12,000 miles.

It looks very much like my concerns have not been recorded even though reported many weeks ago now.

Will keep you all posted.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

It's mine they're on about as I had just over 12k miles on it when I reported it a few weeks ago. Have had the discs and pads replaced at Litchfield's with Alcons as I cannot afford to be replacing stock discs twice a year. I have kept the cracked discs and disintegrated front right pad so I can make a case with pics. Tempted to send them off for analysis as I don't think they were fit for purpose. Not sure if there's any point though as Nissan wont want to know especially now I have replaced them but I feel that I had no other option than moving away from the stock ones. Road use only, never been near the track so I dread to think what would have happened if I had.

Hadn't budgeted for buying new discs this early on, especially before changing the tyres for the first time so really sucked. Rears are fine luckily. Alcons are awesome and it's great to not have to worry about such an essential item now.

Going to see more fractured discs as more cars approach this sort of mileage. I haven't driven the car harder than anything else I've owned (relative to its capability) and the stock brakes on the other cars were fine, never had to replace discs before.

Cheers Litchfield & thanks for the bacon sarnies too!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As allways Nissan is telling their customers with their typical "we are not guilty but you are......" strategy.......that everything is correct and the customer has overstressed the discs on a supersportscar.....mine have had cracks befor i have been on a trackday and even befor the car was on its 2000km service....as usual,very bad customerservice from Nissan.....:blahblah:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R35 Bren

Yolu got bacon sarnie !! LOL I didn't even get a cup of coffee !!

Those Alcon's need using on a circuit, then you will notice the real difference in performance !! They are the dog's !!

Steve


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Thanks Guy,
> 
> Sadly not an ounce of truth in that i am afraid.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. 

On another thread we're being told the R35 is a £100K supercar that we are getting at a steal so be prepared to pay silly parts prices! So if you had paid £100K for your Nissan you'd expect the discs to work! 

Push them hard on this because it really is wrong! Do you kow if the latest arrivals in the UK are using any different brakes bits? Might be worth checking as that could be a sign of a "known" issue! 

Good luck!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> On another thread we're being told the R35 is a £100K supercar that we are getting at a steal so be prepared to pay silly parts prices! So if you had paid £100K for your Nissan you'd expect the discs to work!
> 
> ...


Someone in germany mentioned slightly different looking discs which he got as a replacement for his broken ones....


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I've never had any good experience with slotted and drilled rotors, they all cracked.

I'll be going with good quality slotted WHEN they do crack, not IF.

Ally


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Someone in germany mentioned slightly different looking discs which he got as a replacement for his broken ones....


One wonders what circumstances persuaded Nissan Germany to replace his discs? Don't tell me there is one rule for the Germans and another for us Brits!


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Someone in germany mentioned slightly different looking discs which he got as a replacement for his broken ones....


I read that the latest discs were supposed to have chamfered edges to the holes. However my car is two weeks old, and they don't look any different to me.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> One wonders what circumstances persuaded Nissan Germany to replace his discs? Don't tell me there is one rule for the Germans and another for us Brits!


You brits just need to make a lot of pressure on them.....they need pressure....the more the better....we did it and we got changes for the warranty rules for europe....(they will never officially say its because of us,but it is)....

If a brakerotor is not fit for purpose,then they have to change it....this doesn´t mean you can track your car regulary and get new brakes,but if they crack while driven on the street within the limits(and we have high limits in germany),then they need to prove it was your fault,which they cant after just a few thousend miles...! The "wear" on my rotors was under 0.3mm,but the cracks are over 4cm.....never seen anything like that befor after 5500km with 95% daily driving,and i have seen a lot of broken brakes in my life

Nissan needs pressure,so they can understand we are more competent then their Micra customers....The GTR is awesome,but not in stock form,as id say its useless,as you cant track it,not allowed to drive it fast and not allowed to brake hard,when you follow the manuals,your maybe allowed to drive it in normal traffic,but this is not what was sold to us....we all have bougth a Supersportscar (anywhere,anytime,anyone).......


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

....and we are all part of the lovely E.U. so when Mr Nissan say no.....it just means "I don't want to!" It doesn't mean he wont HAVE to!  Don't give up ScottyB!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> ....and we are all part of the lovely E.U. so when Mr Nissan say no.....it just means "I don't want to!" It doesn't mean he wont HAVE to!  Don't give up ScottyB!


In europe,what they want is not really important,what they need to is...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Alex, please clear your inbox, I'm trying to send you a PM! Ta.


----------

